# la Pavoni pressure



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just fitted a gauge to my La Pavoni and it's showing that the pressure stat is cycling at 11-12 psi.

Is this the correct pressure?

Am I correct in thinking that this means the water temp is 115 degrees C?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

rich987 said:


> Just fitted a gauge to my La Pavoni and it's showing that the pressure stat is cycling at 11-12 psi.
> 
> Is this the correct pressure?
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that this means the water temp is 115 degrees C?


depends on year ?

0.8 bar = 11.6 psi

0.7 bar = 10.15 psi

0.8 - 1.0 Bar then 0.7- 0.8 from 96 onwards

temp wise at 0.8 bar mine will hit 90-95 deg after about 10-15 min with the false pressure being bled

best bet is to get some temp strips for the grouphead from orphan espresso or amazon


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

It's a 2002.

I going to put some thermocouples on to see what temps do in the boiler, basket and outside the group.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

rich987 said:


> It's a 2002.
> 
> I going to put some thermocouples on to see what temps do in the boiler, basket and outside the group.


Did you put a thermocouple on? If so which ones did you use as I too have thought of doing that.


----------



## Plowman (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Rich,

I know this is an old thread. I just wondered if you did get temperature readings for the group etc.?

Your estimate of 115 °C looks right from the steam tables at that pressure.

Alistair


----------

